# Studioblitzanlage Balcar/Bowens



## ralfoview (12. Dezember 2005)

Hi Fotofreunde,

kennt sich jemand unter Euch mit den Anlagen von Balca oder Bowens aus?

Ich habe folgendes Problemchen: der Generator ist von Balcar und die zwei Blitzköpfe anscheinend von Bowens. Allerdings gibt es an den Teilen kein Typen/Herstellerschild.

Bei einer ist der Blitztubus defekt - also habe ich von Balcar einen neuen bestellt, in der Annahme, det passcht scho....

Die alte Röhre wurde aber über einen Adatper an den Blitzkopf gesteckt, der ist aber fest verlötet. Was also machen? bzw. kann ich einen neuen Blitzkopf kaufen (der leistungsmäßig) an die Anlage passt (1200ws)

Hat jemand von Euch Hinweise im Internet, o.ä.?

fragend und dankend ;-)

ralfoview


----------



## burnobaby (14. Dezember 2005)

Hi
Hab selbst noch nich so viel Ahnung davon, aber ich würd mal bei (@Mod: Sorry, nichts gegen Tutorials.de / Ist das beste Forum wo gibt wenns nicht um Fotografieren geht! Das geht hier ein bischen unter! Naja abwarten und nichts für ungut!   ) http://www.dslr-forum.de nachschauen, da kann man dir auf jeden Fall helfen! 

So ich verabschiede mich erstmal und hoffe das es mir keiner Böse nimmt,das ich ein anderes Forum verlinke! 

MfG Burno


----------



## ralfoview (16. Dezember 2005)

Ich werd's mal da probieren, merci ;-)


ralfoview


----------

